# SAE (stamped addressed envelope) with UK stamps



## ney001 (22 Jan 2007)

Hi

I have to send a stamped addressed envelope to the UK - can I use Irish stamps to do this, if so how much do I put on (small envelope)


----------



## Vanilla (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: SAE (stamped addressed envelope)*

No, you have to buy an international postage coupon from the PO.


----------



## ney001 (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: SAE (stamped addressed envelope)*

great thanks - how much to I get it for - envelope is for tickets so no weight


----------



## Vanilla (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: SAE (stamped addressed envelope)*

It's years since I bought one so I don't remember, but they should be able to tell you in the P.O., I hope.


----------



## rory (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: SAE (stamped addressed envelope)*

I tried to buy one in the PO a few months back, but was told they're not sold any longer.


----------



## Ravima (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: SAE (stamped addressed envelope)*

can you get a £1 coin somewhere and post it to enable respondent to buy stamp in UK?


----------



## Luternau (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: SAE (stamped addressed envelope)*

An Post dont sell them (Internatinal Reply Coupons) any more. I can arrange for you to have some UK stamps if you need them. Send me a PM.


----------



## Guest127 (22 Jan 2007)

*Re: SAE (stamped addressed envelope)*

you can buy british stamps in the gpo. (or norn iron if you are near enough)


----------



## ney001 (23 Jan 2007)

*Re: SAE (stamped addressed envelope)*



Luternau said:


> An Post dont sell them (Internatinal Reply Coupons) any more. I can arrange for you to have some UK stamps if you need them. Send me a PM.



You are a star! - have sent PM


----------



## speirbhean (24 Jan 2007)

I had this problem recently and was told in my local post office that IRCs are no longer available. Ended up having to send a sterling postal order which was wojeously expensive...


----------



## ajapale (24 Jan 2007)

I have friends in the UK who go to Royal Mail on the internet an print their own stamps! I think the licence stays alive for a few days.



Also have a look around the royal mail site they sell stamped envelopes and have an online shop for stamps as well.


----------

